

What Amy Hoy taught me about starting a business - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/amy-hoy/

======
mijustin
The most meaningful lesson for me was the idea of not starting with an idea.
Going to people first, and finding their pain, seems so straightforward, and
yet America seems addicted to building businesses that come from ideas.

